# Topics > Smart things >  SWON, connected conservation device for your shower, New York, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@theswon3710

linkedin.com/company/the-swon

Founder - Jeff Frommer

"SWON: A Connected Conservation Device for your Shower" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

SWON Kickstarter video

Published on Oct 17, 2016

----------

